# Auto World Super III NASCAR Release 1 Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

This is my first review since the big surgery. Dig in everyone!

Auto World Super III NASCAR Release 1 Review

-Paul


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice work Paulie .....


----------

